# Andernach und Umgebung



## Buddylux (26. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Biker,

vom 30. - 31.12.06 bin ich bei einem Freund in Andernach, Eich.
Ich würde gerne mal eure Gegend unsicher machen und frage auf diesem Wege ob es jemanden gibt, der sich da auskennt und mit mir radeln würde.
Da ich noch Anfänger bin, wäre es schön wenn du bei heiklen Streckenabschnitten vorher warnen könntest. 
Meine Kondition reicht für 2 Stunden in gemäßigtem Tempo.

Vielleicht bis bald.

Buddylux


----------



## KingNothing (27. Dezember 2006)

Hi,

bin aus Andernach un kenn mich an sich recht gut oben im Wald aus, werd ma checken wie das zeitlich bei mir ausschaut un dann geb ich dir nochmal bescheid.

Greetz
KingNothing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buddylux (27. Dezember 2006)

Hallo Kingnothing und Schweißtropfen,

danke für euer Angebot. Da freue ich mich schon ganz dolle. Jetzt müssen wir nur gucken daß wir den/die Termin/e unter einen Hut kriegen. Wir hören von einander. Bis dahin bleibt gesund.

LG Buddylux


----------



## HoMeR® (28. Dezember 2006)

ich fahre mit meinem demo immer dort rum, und am 30-en hätte ich bisschen lust, nun ob ich das schaffe...


----------



## HoMeR® (28. Dezember 2006)

könnte mich evll einer informieren wann und wo genau??


----------



## Buddylux (28. Dezember 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

Wie wäre es mit Samstag 13:00 Uhr? Ich hoffe du schaffst es Schweißtropfen.
es wäre schön wenn wir uns in Eich oder in der Nähe treffen könnten, da ich mich ja nicht auskenne. 

Bis Samstag denne.

Buddylux


----------



## HoMeR® (29. Dezember 2006)

wo genau in eich???  ich bin dabei, wenn neue feder für den dämpfer kommt.


----------



## HoMeR® (29. Dezember 2006)

ja ich weiss wo und was ein ist, nun da sind doch 4 straßen, wo genau.... wo ist die turnhalle??


----------



## KingNothing (29. Dezember 2006)

Wird bei mir auch net klappen, bin gesundheitlich etwas angeschlagen... Bin aber dafür (haben sich ja doch schon zwei drei einheimische gemeldet) dass wir evtl versuchen im neuen Jahr was halbwegs regelmäßiges zustande kriegen (Dodo1912 wär da sicherlich auch mit dabei, ich sprech mal für ihn, er is im skiurlaub bis zum 7.)


----------



## Buddylux (29. Dezember 2006)

Schweißtopfen schrieb:


> @Buddylux 13 Uhr sorry schaffe ich definitiv nicht. Wie gesagt 14 Uhr liegt bei mir im Bereich des Möglichen was aber leider nicht 100%ig ist.
> 
> Treffpunkt für die anderen sollte wohl die Bushaltestelle an der Turnhalle sein die finden auch Andernacher   .
> 
> @ HoMeR® wer Eich nicht kennt




Hallo Schweißtropfen,
ok dann sagen wir 14:00 Uhr. Ich dachte nur wegen Dunkelheit und so. Aber es wäre doch schön wenn du mitkönntest.

@ Kingnothing
schade daß du nicht kannst, wünsche dir gute Besserung. (Hab ich nicht gesagt: Bleibt gesund?)
Wenn ihr ihr tolle Strecken habt, komme ich vielleicht öfter vorbei ;-)

Also:
es geht los um 14:00 Uhr in Eich an der Turnhalle

 Ich freu mich auf euch!

Bis morjen.


----------



## KingNothing (29. Dezember 2006)

Viel Spaß euch!
Wär gern mitgefahrn, hab aber keine große Lust Sylvester flachzuliegen.

Bis denn.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gigabike_de (29. Dezember 2006)

Hallo,

trotz aller Silvester Veranstaltungen, hast Du hoffentlich am Sonntag Zeit!!!

Ansonsten einen guten Rutsch und alles Gute im neuen Jahr!

Gruß Jörg


----------



## HoMeR® (30. Dezember 2006)

endlich mal mit richtiren touren-leuten zusammenfahren


----------



## HoMeR® (30. Dezember 2006)

oh man, es fängt ja an zu pissen.... bleibe daheim.


----------



## Buddylux (1. Januar 2007)

Hallo Schweißtropfen,

danke schön für die Tour und das Profil dazu.
Wenn ich wieder ins Land komme, werde ich mich wieder melden.

Allzeit gut Fahrt.

Buddylux


----------

